# Good SA alternative to cories? Or suggestions for cories getting injured..



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

OK, I am honestly at a loss. I absolutely love my cory cats they're constantly getting into trouble. I keep having problems with them getting stuck in/on/around/between anything I put in my tank. I have had this problem with every filter set up I've had (hob, sponge with air stone, sponge with power head, and now my canister filter. I can't take any more injuries and deaths.. I only have the issues with my cories,, every other type of fish I've had has been fine. I even had one appaw burn himself cause he got stuck between the heater and the glass. I don't know if there's anything I can do to make them safer.. 

To save myself the heartache, I'd rather just rehome the three I have left and move on to a different (hate to say it, maybe smarter?) fish. I've been keeping up with a South American theme with my plants and fish. It's a 28gal planted tank with soft, acidic water (GH like 3, PH like 6.5). I've currently got three cories, (though one was just freed yesterday and it hurt so he may die.. He's acting normal though) and 10 young cardinal tetras. I plan on adding a school of marbled hatchets whenever my LFS gets them in stock again. I would like to keep something in the bottom third of my tank... Any suggestions on a fish from South America who would fit in with my community and not wedge itself between my equipmt and the side of the tank?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've never had this occur to my knowledge, and I have had dozens of cory species over the years. Which species is this? 

My first thought is that the fish themselves might not be OK. Dead corys do turn up in odd places, but I doubt it very much if they get there and die because of getting stuck.

Byron.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

They've always been alive when I find them, they die within a couple days after I find them.. Though they do survive sometimes. It is only my false julii cories.. Not sure of the exact species. I will say I've got two I think peppered cories.. Not 100% sure of the particular species but I haven't had any problems with those two.. Only the julii.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jennesque said:


> They've always been alive when I find them, they die within a couple days after I find them.. Though they do survive sometimes. It is only my false julii cories.. Not sure of the exact species. I will say I've got two I think peppered cories.. Not 100% sure of the particular species but I haven't had any problems with those two.. Only the julii.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have not myself had the so-called julii, which as you say are most usually not julii but Corydoras trilineatus. Though it seems odd that only this species can "get stuck." I would stay with the C. paleatus, get another 2 or 3 (for a total of five), or if you like another species, some of those.

Another South American catfish that is very peaceful, interesting is the Whiptail Catfish, or the recent red lizard Whiptail. Just make sure you get the true Rineloricaria parva and not one of the much larger similar-looking "whiptails." Check the profiles for photos and data.

Byron.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I will say that the false julii are more active.. The LFS's manager always has them in stock because he thinks they're the most interesting common cory, based on their behavior.. They seem more 'playful' than the others. 

I don't know how it is they're getting stuck. I could sort of understand accidentally swimming down the outlet tube of the sponge filter, but I don't see why they're constantly wedging themselves between things. And it's usually on things that have no suction too.. 

I had been looking at the whiptail catfish as an option. I know I've seen those in stock before. I think they may have the red ones too.. I will have to ask them about that..

I don't really like how big the other cories I have are getting. I got the wrong species. My mom is starting her own planted tank and once it stabalizes I plan on giving her the two and buying her three or four more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jennesque said:


> I will say that the false julii are more active.. The LFS's manager always has them in stock because he thinks they're the most interesting common cory, based on their behavior.. They seem more 'playful' than the others.
> 
> I don't know how it is they're getting stuck. I could sort of understand accidentally swimming down the outlet tube of the sponge filter, but I don't see why they're constantly wedging themselves between things. And it's usually on things that have no suction too..
> 
> ...


Corydoras paleatus will not be too big for a 28g, if you ike them and can get a couple more, say 5 or 6 total. There is really no cory "too big" for a 28g.;-)

I'm sorry I can't offer something on the initial issue, this is baffling to say the least.:shock:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

jennesque said:


> They've always been alive when I find them, they die within a couple days after I find them.. Though they do survive sometimes. It is only my false julii cories..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like I believe Byron said - sounds like there may be something wrong with them. The fact that they often turn up dead afterwards supports that. I don't think them dying is a result of "getting stuck". A weak fish can get pushed around by the current. Too, a sick fish may decide to put itself in a position where it doesn't have to expend energy. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

They definitely do get injured from it. They sometimes look like their spine may be broken, but most of the time they've just got large red sores where they were stuck.. Sometimes over 75% of them will be red and 'bruised' after I free them. Sometimes they live on.. Sometimes they don't. I've gone one right now that's recovering, and he seems like he'll be fine, til he gets caught again. 

I don't know that it is from them being weak, like several of them were swimming down the small plastic tube that comes out the top of my sponge filter I used to run. They had to swim against the current & through the bubbles to get in there. Thinking they're just swimming up and down the side of the tank and occasionally on their way down get into a place where they can't get out. This has happened over several months.. Some of the fish have even been over a year old. (Or at least I've had them a year).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrevorGreenfield (May 1, 2013)

Do you have some hiding places around the bottom of your tank for the cory's to take refuge in? Cory's are generally shy fish that rush for cover when they become aware of movement near the tank. They will swim up and down the side of the tank when they feel safe to do so but need somewhere to hide when frightened.

You can buy heater covers that prevent fish getting burned so you might want to invest in one for your heater. Try to make sure that nothing in the tank is close to the side and could trap them I've had Cory's stuck behind sponge filters in the past so I mak sure to keep them well away from the sides now.

Maybe if you give them some hiding places your getting stuck problems will get less.

Good luck, it's horrible when our fish in our care.

Trevor


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I do have driftwood they hide around, and they also hide amongst the plants.. I've got several of some small sword species that is about 3-3.5" tall with plenty of leaves to hide under and rest on. They usually seem pretty calm in the tank, even if I'm around. It's just them and the cardinals in the tank.. I Don't have cats or anything that might startle them. It usually happens in the middle of the night when the lights are off.. Which makes sense since they're fairly nocturnal fish.

I will see if there's any way to space the equipment further from the glass. My plants are growing in, so I think that'll help them.. Though they're usually out in the front of the tank sifting through the substrate without any cover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

